# ZUFFA may file a legal injunction against Fedor!



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

PRIDE, Dana White May Take Legal Action Against Emelianko

"[Fedor]’s not a free agent and absolutely we’d slap an injunction on him" -- Dana White, UFC President


----------



## baz00ca (Nov 22, 2006)

well depends if he signed a contract or not, if what Fedor says is true and he didn't sign anything, he absolutly is a free agent and theres nothing Dana can do(other than maybe make Fedor mad which may not be a good idea to do to someone you want to sign).


----------



## sove (Apr 7, 2007)

*Who will Fedor fight if he doesn't fight with Pride or UFC?*

Does anyone know what competition exists for Fedor outside Pride and UFC??? It seems pointless for Bodog to pick him up and pair him with fighters like Lindland. I love to watch his Pride fights but I won't be rushing to watch another fight like his last one.


----------



## baz00ca (Nov 22, 2006)

there ae actually quite a few companies that have the money to bring in good competition for Fedor. Bodog and K1 are probably the ones with the most money though. we may think its all over with Pride and UFC basically merged, but with all the smaller companies working together, it isn't over until the fat lady sings, Fedor would be a huge signing for whoever gets him


----------



## xbrokenshieldx (Mar 5, 2007)

bodog signs lesner... then fedor vs leser haha


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

xbrokenshieldx said:


> bodog signs lesner... then fedor vs leser haha


Maybe not as far-fetched as you think. Lesnar is still young, a wrestler of the highest caliber, and a freakish athletic specimen. He's years away from being able to compete with someone even approaching Fedor's level, but I wouldn't rule it out. Let's see how his upcoming bout goes first though...


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

how did dana figure out how to take down Fedor without sacrificing his fighters in vain? sue Fedor...


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Dana is out of control and he's not going to get on Fedors good side by doing that


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

sove said:


> Does anyone know what competition exists for Fedor outside Pride and UFC??? It seems pointless for Bodog to pick him up and pair him with fighters like Lindland. I love to watch his Pride fights but I won't be rushing to watch another fight like his last one.


I agree and i don't think an of his fights will be competitive anymore. But IMO. for Fedor, it's all about getting the W


----------



## Oceania Fighter (Dec 31, 2006)

Dana you **** !!!


----------



## Oceania Fighter (Dec 31, 2006)

dana you ****s !!


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

pt447 said:


> how did dana figure out how to take down Fedor without sacrificing his fighters in vain? sue Fedor...


Hw wouldn't be suing Fedor for money. An injunction is just a court order telling someone to do or not do something. So I guess the injunction would order Fedor to NOT fight in other organizations. What would happen if Fedor were to violate the injunction? I don't know, but I think then Dana could sue him. But I'll doubt he'll do that, I think he would try toget Fedor's license suspended. Imagine no Fedor fights anymore because he doesn't have a license to fight.


----------



## Oceania Fighter (Dec 31, 2006)

bolo dana****


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

Im very confused about this.

What Dana White said is true... It would be completly retarded to buy an MMA organisation.. without its fighters. I dont know the legal stuff about it, but i think contracts are assets of the company, therefore it should belong to zuffa.

But, i think the only reason there is news about this is because Fedor said he was a free agent, which is half true no? He signed an EXTENSION with pride just before they got bought by zuffa. It was 2 fights i think. And the Bodog fight was already scheduled, and Pride didnt say anything. So basically, its Dana White(or Zuffa, but i prefer to say Dana, cuz i hate him) who is being an ass about it. Who said there was an exclusivity term in the extension of the contract? Many fighters fight in different organisations.. Nick Diaz fought in pride and Elite, Overeem was fighting in Pride and other European Organisations.. 

Anyways, i wonder why Fedor doesnt want to fight in the UFC/Pride. I think its because he doesnt have the fire anymore, like mirko and other long time fighters. He just wants a good paycheck, fight in his country, and take it easy for 1-2 years, then retire. 

Long live Fedor.


----------



## Bipolar (Feb 20, 2007)

Dana, living in Nevada, can't take away a Russian's license living in Russia.

Dana white trash needs to die.


----------



## baz00ca (Nov 22, 2006)

Bipolar said:


> Dana, living in Nevada, can't take away a Russian's license living in Russia.
> 
> Dana white trash needs to die.


well i don't know about die, but there are times when he should keep his mouth shut. Now if Fedor does have a contract, he would only have what, one fight? threatening him with crap like that isn't exactly going to endear him to the way things are run, its more likely to scare him away from signing anything. Dana should stop giving him reasons to not sign and start giving him a few why he should.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Fedor's contract allows him to fight whoever he wants in Russia, but in renegotiations with PRIDE and other organizations he might give that one up for more money.

If Dana wants to sue Fedor he can, but it's a ***** thing to do. Generally, I like that Dana's an honest guy, but if he wants to sue the #1 fighter in the world for wanting to fight then he can go f*ck himself.

Dana is the president of the UFC. Unless he his now allowed to speak for PRIDE, he would probably to best to shut his cakehole.

If Dana wants to talk about down about Fedor for wanting to fight other places he should look at PRIDE now. They took CroCop out, they took Big Nog out, they took Werdum (who might have had a shot with a few more wins) so Fedor really has one fight: Barnett. And we know that that's not going to be pretty. He could fight Shogun, too, but that would be equally as sad.

IF I'm Fedor right now, I'm going to go where the money is. If the UFC wants to pay him, fine, but there really isn't anybody anywhere who is on Fedor's level, and with CroCop's loss I can't see him wanting to fight anyone. Look at his competition:

Randy Couture (really?)
Gonzaga (maybe, because he beat CroCop, but still outmatched)
Big Nog (been there, done that)
CroCop (been there, done that and coming off a loss)
Arlovski (maybe a new opponent, but not really a challenge)
Sylvia (a fun ass kicking for me to watch, but Fedor would probably be bored)

If Dana is going to talk sh*t and talk about a lawsuit, he might be better off to use the money to bring Fedor back into PRIDE (or the UFC) and give him a fight.

Still, this whole article makes Dana look like a b*tch.


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

IronMan said:


> Fedor's contract allows him to fight whoever he wants in Russia, but in renegotiations with PRIDE and other organizations he might give that one up for more money.
> 
> If Dana wants to sue Fedor he can, but it's a ***** thing to do. Generally, I like that Dana's an honest guy, but if he wants to sue the #1 fighter in the world for wanting to fight then he can go f*ck himself.
> 
> ...


I disagree with your analysis with respect to Fedor's competition. Perhaps Fedor is better than all the UFC heavyweights, but it's still the place with the most competiton for him. Because of the buy-out, I can't think of any organization off the top of my head that has better heavyweights right now than UFC. The best fighter should fight the best fighters.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

IronMan said:


> He could fight Shogun, too, but that would be equally as sad.


I don't know i think shogun could give him a run after a few more fights Shogun is young and is only getting better Fedor while he's a machine and looks unstoppable most of the time has seemed a little bored with fighting like it kind of looks Shogun is expolsive enough that Fedor would have trouble but besides Shogun i don't really see any challenges for Fedor so i don't blame him for not signing with Zuffa. 
Personally i think he should just wait and train and sign one fight contracts with who ever will pay him the most and give him the most competition


----------



## analleakage (Dec 31, 2006)

basically i think that dana would not have said all this crap without being pretty damm sure they had Fedor locked up. he is an ass but at same time very smart business man and i don't htink he would run his mouth without knowing better first. but he may prove me wrong. dana knows that other then Fedor the best fighters in the world are under contact with Zuffa. But still think kinda dumb to piss off someone with his skill level who could be huge draw in north america. I would pay alot of money to see him fight in the cage.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Split said:


> Anyways, i wonder why Fedor doesnt want to fight in the UFC/Pride. I think its because he doesnt have the fire anymore, like mirko and other long time fighters. He just wants a good paycheck, fight in his country, and take it easy for 1-2 years, then retire.
> 
> Long live Fedor.


This is what I think as well. People on other forums get offended that Fedor doesn't fight in the UFC, and fights people not on his level. You know what? Good for Fedor. I'd do the same freakin' thing if I were him. The guy demolished everyone in his path, and has nothing to prove. He deserves to take it easy.

Long live Fedor, indeed.


----------



## rnv18 (Apr 15, 2007)

Screw Dana. That's exactly the reason Fedor dose not want o fight in his organization. Dana is a asshole and will screw over anybody to get a few extra bucks.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

I've read that Randy Couture is somewhat of a hero or just a guy he respects in MMA. I think Fedor would love to fight Randy, and I mean what a way to go out for both guys if they desire to do so. Two of the most respected and knowledgeable fighters finishing off great careers. Chuck Lidell wants the pay day from fighting Fedor and hell he probably wouldn't mind it himself. So that's two fights there for the Allmighty. A rematch with Cro Cop? Maybe, but I highly see it happening anytime soon. 

Dana and the Fertittas are too power hungry. Everytime I read a Dana interview he comes off more and more as a suit trying to pull off being a tought guy. Your first name is Dana, deal with it. Frank Shamrock was right:laugh: I'd love to see some of these dream fights, but deep down I hope Fedor, Shogun, Wanderlei, Hunt, Arona, Gomi, Sakurai, Aoki, Filho, Barnett, Soku, etc. never come near the UFC, and maybe ship off into the sunset. K1 would be cool for me.


----------



## schizovboi (Oct 22, 2006)

i tho ufc and pride was going to be run "DIFFERENTLY" wtf not even a month into it Dana White is talking like hes the shit!! There was talk of japanese mob had influence in pridefc thats "what" led it to its defeat so what makes him think a person like Fedor with money and fame and have powers from which ever russian government offical decides to back him. let be realistic here is not going to when theres money involved SHIT HAPPENS what is stopping russian mob from dana?


----------



## purple_haze (Oct 24, 2006)

the said thing is, dana acts like he owns all of pride and its being a total douche bag about it. He couldv'e at least try to work out an agreement with fedor and not try to file a suit against it. if i were fedor i wouldnt stand for that kinda of bs.


----------



## Crocop Team (Jan 26, 2007)

Terry77 said:


> I've read that Randy Couture is somewhat of a hero or just a guy he respects in MMA. I think Fedor would love to fight Randy, and I mean what a way to go out for both guys if they desire to do so. Two of the most respected and knowledgeable fighters finishing off great careers. Chuck Lidell wants the pay day from fighting Fedor and hell he probably wouldn't mind it himself. So that's two fights there for the Allmighty. A rematch with Cro Cop? Maybe, but I highly see it happening anytime soon.
> 
> Dana and the Fertittas are too power hungry. Everytime I read a Dana interview he comes off more and more as a suit trying to pull off being a tought guy. Your first name is Dana, deal with it. Frank Shamrock was right:laugh: I'd love to see some of these dream fights, but deep down I hope Fedor, Shogun, Wanderlei, Hunt, Arona, Gomi, Sakurai, Aoki, Filho, Barnett, Soku, etc. never come near the UFC, and maybe ship off into the sunset. K1 would be cool for me.


Yeppers, on one of todays articles Dana mentioned that Crocop is milking his contract...lol. I mean come on man; thats a freakin' insult; if he has nothing to say then don't say anything at all. I'm suree Mirko has heard of it; and hopefully he comes back and gets the tittle and once Dana puts the belt around his waist. Crocop should take it off and spit on it, then retire...or go to bodog or K-1 with Fedor. Ha ha, i would love to see that.


----------



## BHShaman (Sep 2, 2006)

schizovboi said:


> i tho ufc and pride was going to be run "DIFFERENTLY"


Injunctions, or the threat of them, is a business tool.
Well run BUSINESSES, which MMA is, succeed and others don't.
Guess which Organization owns the other one now?

If they review Fedor's contract and it has the Russia clause everyone touts then he will be all set. 

If not, then 'new' Pride can AND should do everything it can to keep the best fighter in the world. You don't just let that person walk in breach of contract just because they decide they want to go somewhere else. They finish their fights, THEN they renegotiate.

If I hire a contractor and they decide to breach, I can sue them for the value of the services I lost. Not only can I sue them for the remaining value of their contract, but I can add value for the cost and inconvenience of having to procure an emergency replacement. I'm not going to wish them the best when they leave me high and dry on the things they contracted to do for me.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

BHShaman said:


> Injunctions, or the threat of them, is a business tool.
> Well run BUSINESSES, which MMA is, succeed and others don't.
> Guess which Organization owns the other one now?
> 
> ...


What if the contractor is working on the house and next thing he knows the bank forecloses on the property is he still obligated to finish the house? A lot of this goes to what his contract was before the sale of Pride like did he actually have more fights on it. Furthermore, when Zuffa bought Pride did the deal say they got all the fighters no questions asked the only example we have is WWE buying WCW I know there some guys had to wait for there contracts to run out with Time Warner or they could try and make a contract with WWE. Point being that WWE didn't get the organization fighters lock stock and barrel. I would think with the sale any and all contracts are null and void seems the most leagal decent thing to do, oh wait this is Dana I guess that goes out the window.


----------



## baz00ca (Nov 22, 2006)

Goldberg was one of those that had the option to wait because his contract was not with WcW, it was with time warner as you stated(they could have bought his contract out if he chose). so another thing we have to look at is was it a contract with Pride or was it with DSE? if it was DSE then he has no legal obligation since it was Pride that was bought out, not DSE.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Can we stop with the wrestling comparisons? MMA isn't a bunch of dudes in tight undies, play fighting with each other. That's only saved for Takada and Shannon Ritch fights, ok?


----------



## baz00ca (Nov 22, 2006)

Damone said:


> Can we stop with the wrestling comparisons? MMA isn't a bunch of dudes in tight undies, play fighting with each other. That's only saved for Takada and Shannon Ritch fights, ok?


why not use a comparison? it shows past precedent in very similar cases. does it mean they are the same? nope but is a very similar case


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

ones a male soap opera the other is a fighting sport dont compare them.


----------



## Balls in Face (Jan 27, 2007)

I think he'll end up fighting for Dana. He's only 31 and has a daughter and a really hot russian babe to take care of.


----------



## FromHereOn (Sep 4, 2006)

After spending my hard-earned cash on ALL except four DVD's from DSE:

I am primed and ready to abandon the new abomination known as Pride FC.

--Even Sakikabara had enough class to set his fighters free, and encouraged fights in different organizations in good faith that his boys would still come home. They did so, and represented WELL in those inter-org fights.

--I don't even know why the Fertittas bothered to smear shit in my face saying that Pride is it's own organization and will have nothing to do with Dana or Zuffa save for the UFC vs Pride fights.

--You take my rule set away, you piss off/on my favorite fighters, you publicly trash other legitimate organizations, and you stiff-arm my Total Elim 07, as if it wasn't set up to go out already.

Pride after 34 is dead to me. Hell, it's about dead to me after Pride 31. I hope the Japanese tabloid that stampped Yakuza all over DSE is loving the cash they got handed to them by either Dana or the Fertittas...

Don't say it didn't happen. It's all still completely unfounded, and nobody's going to investigate further. That is the SINGLE reason that Pride went down in flames.

Dana just made Pride look that much worse, to me, Russia, Japan, and everybody who doesn't think Pride is this "new" thing. Thanks. Bring on the IFL's, Bodog's, Heros' and KOTC's.


----------



## schizovboi (Oct 22, 2006)

Dana White Is Some How Related To Tim Sylvia ****ing Stupid And Dont Know When To Shut The **** Up. Why Would Fedor Sign With A ****edup Org When He Can Make More Money On Single Fights ??? Besides Crocop And Maybe Big Nog Ufc Fighters Can't Even hold Fedors Gym Bagg And **** Dana White Trash


----------



## rnv18 (Apr 15, 2007)

schizovboi said:


> Dana White Is Some How Related To Tim Sylvia ****ing Stupid And Dont Know When To Shut The **** Up. Why Would Fedor Sign With A ****edup Org When He Can Make More Money On Single Fights ??? Besides Crocop And Maybe Big Nog Ufc Fighters Can't Even hold Fedors Gym Bagg And **** Dana White Trash


Tell it like it is. Repped


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

Dana white says UFC is still very actively seeking Fedor: http://news.google.com/news?q=fedor...US:official&client=firefox-a&um=1&sa=N&tab=wn

I couldn't post the direct link because it was blocked. Anyways, it's the first link on the Google page.


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

Oh well, fedor will just whip that money out of his ass any way.


----------



## keno5366 (Mar 16, 2007)

schizovboi said:


> Dana White Is Some How Related To Tim Sylvia ****ing Stupid And Dont Know When To Shut The **** Up. Why Would Fedor Sign With A ****edup Org When He Can Make More Money On Single Fights ??? Besides Crocop And Maybe Big Nog Ufc Fighters Can't Even hold Fedors Gym Bagg And **** Dana White Trash



I couldn't disagree more! Dana has all the power. I will not pay shit to see Fedor fight cans in bodog. Not saying matt is a can but come on. Who else besides Barnett is Fedor going to fight? The UFC/Pride has all the top level fighters, there is no competetion for Fedor else were. Like others have said, it's really all in the details of the contract. If Fedor is signed by Pride then I think Dana, Zuffa, or who ever can do what they want.

I also agree that if Fedor dose not defend his Pride Tittle then strip him of it. MMA will go on without Fedor, hell half the people don't even know who Fedor is. Zuffa will still make a killing so in their minds if Fedor doesn't want to play ball, **** him. 

Plus as an mma fan, don't you want to see Fedor defend his title? I don't wanna watch the best heavy weight ever fighting middle weights that moved up. Wtf, Linland loss to rampage and that gets you a match with Fedor?


I know I'll get bashed but whatever, keep talking shit about the person who has made mma as popular as it is today. Im pretty sure that Dana has an idea what he's doing.


EDIT:

Did you not watch the gonzaga/Crocop fight. "Nobody in the ufc can hold Fedor's gymbag Besides Crocop And big nog"
So your saying Crocop and Nog are the only real competition for him. Yet Crocop got ktfo in 1 round by an upancomer in the ufc. also I think Randy is a worthy oppenent.


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

keno5366 said:


> I couldn't disagree more! Dana has all the power. I will not pay shit to see Fedor fight cans in bodog. Not saying matt is a can but come on. Who else besides Barnett is Fedor going to fight? The UFC/Pride has all the top level fighters, there is no competetion for Fedor else were. Like others have said, it's really all in the details of the contract. If Fedor is signed by Pride then I think Dana, Zuffa, or who ever can do what they want.
> 
> I also agree that if Fedor dose not defend his Pride Tittle then strip him of it. MMA will go on without Fedor, hell half the people don't even know who Fedor is. Zuffa will still make a killing so in their minds if Fedor doesn't want to play ball, **** him.
> 
> ...


Rep points.


----------



## purple_haze (Oct 24, 2006)

in all honesty, why does ufc want to make fedor their exclusive fighter. Just acquiring the rights of pride basically just gave them the name of pride and nothing more. I can't honestly see why dana white is making an ass hat of himself for doing this to fighters such as fedor. The exclusiveness takes away the whole aspect of what mma is all about. MMA is about fighting anybody in any organization to see whose the best ufc vs pride is just on small part of the big picture.


----------



## Z-man-mma-fan (Mar 4, 2007)

keno5366 said:


> I couldn't disagree more! Dana has all the power. I will not pay shit to see Fedor fight cans in bodog. Not saying matt is a can but come on. Who else besides Barnett is Fedor going to fight? The UFC/Pride has all the top level fighters, there is no competetion for Fedor else were. Like others have said, it's really all in the details of the contract. If Fedor is signed by Pride then I think Dana, Zuffa, or who ever can do what they want.
> 
> I also agree that if Fedor dose not defend his Pride Tittle then strip him of it. MMA will go on without Fedor, hell half the people don't even know who Fedor is. Zuffa will still make a killing so in their minds if Fedor doesn't want to play ball, **** him.
> 
> ...


thats the biggest deuchebaggery ive ever heard talked about in mma, CONGRATS you have just made yourself look like the average WHIE TRASH , ******* chuck liddell C*CKSUCKER who doesnt know half the crap he sais. dana white would kill three men to get fedor, because if casual american fans get what hes about, they wont be casual anymore. 

saying half the people dont know who fedor is just proved you have ABSOLUTELY NO MMA KNOWLEDGE WHATSOEVER. YOU ARE NOW OFICIALLY AND UNOFICIALLY DISALLOWED TO SAY MMA, SAY ANYTHING ABOUT MMA, DESCRIBING MMA, HELL YOU ARENT ALLOWED TO EVEN WATCH IT ANYMORE. fedor is an international superstar. guess whats the average ticket pull for UFC events? 15,000. whats the average for pride? 50,000.

people still say "wtf is mma" here, in asia/europe is a mainstream sport.

oh and btw, if you think that gonzaga's KO wasnt lucky, you are now also officially disallowed to say anything, about anything, ever. period.


----------

